# FK1000p or Jetseal 109



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Which sealant should I go for :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> Which sealant should I go for :thumb:


FK1000p all day long:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> FK1000p all day long:thumb:


Seconded :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me as well :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

FK1000p!!  Hands down!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Alot of love for FK1000P! Have any of yous actually tried Jetseal 109 to compare? Sorry to hijack but whats so good about this product as im in the market to try a new sealant.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Tried both... FK by miles! Durability, looks and VFM. Just remember to keep layers thin :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for that pal :thumb: Going to read up on it as reviews look good from the quick search ive just done.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like its a winner. Any pictures on silver gents


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Jammy J said:


> Thanks for that pal :thumb: Going to read up on it as reviews look good from the quick search ive just done.


Also used Jetseal, I wouldnt recommend one over the other if not

FK1000 is a must have, great on paint, wheels and exhausts. Superb value also:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Not great when it goes white on your trim though. Keep it off the black stuff! (It won't be white initially, it takes a couple of weeks to 'go off' on the plastic I find)


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Tried both and find FK the clear winner in terms of durability and added looks. Also been using it as my go-to on wheels for a LONG time. Never disappoints.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Another vote for fk, used both also and fk is far more durable and slicker than 109


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

1000P topped with FK Pink Wax is really nice too.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

uzj100 said:


> 1000P topped with FK Pink Wax is really nice too.


Even on it's own the 2685 Pink Wax is very good! It's almost a shame that 1000P has been SO good for SO long that the Pink Wax is often overlooked.

But back on track.... 1000P all day long! :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

FK1000p is fantastic, it's what I use as a Sealant on any of my standard (non-upgrade) Detailing work.

Used this year on various colours:

Honda Integra Type-R (White) - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277194

Vauxhall Astra SRi (Red) - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254770

Vauxhall Astra VXR (Black) -http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266626

Ford Focus RS (Blue) - 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250235


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> FK1000p is fantastic, it's what I use as a Sealant on any of my standard (non-upgrade) Detailing work.


How well it compares against other long lasting sealant/hybrid like Colly 476S/BH Finiswax? Can I use reload top of it and Prima Amigo under it?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

May flog my 98% full bottle or jetseal to get some fk.
Dammit lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Nally said:


> May flog my 98% full bottle or jetseal to get some fk.
> Dammit lol


hopefully here on friday matey the FK


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

baldiloc said:


> hopefully here on friday matey the FK


Spot on I'll hang fire I'll then.
Thanks for your help today


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

No worries matey il keep u informed as the FK


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> Sounds like its a winner. Any pictures on silver gents


Have a look at my garage pic, my old polo - still miss it now, topped of with FK425 QD.......:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it ok to layer say Zymol Glasur or Swissvax BOS over the FK1000P 

Sorry for the hijack btw


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

sm81 said:


> How well it compares against other long lasting sealant/hybrid like Colly 476S/BH Finiswax? Can I use reload top of it and Prima Amigo under it?


Dunno about the BH but it's a bit easier to use than the 476s or the 915 MDE. Durability will always come down to prep and conditions endured and we all know how well the Colly's last, I *personally* just find 1000P lasts betterererer  (and having sold Colly for many years prior to most in the Uk I've def had good experience with using it).

1000P despite being a sealnt isn't actually particularly fussy about what it goes over. I rarely strip back if I seal my GTR and regardless of what I try I generally always end up with either my SP seealant or one of the FK sealants as an LSP on that car. 1000P I tend to just layer up and over whatevers on there and don't see any real drops in durability. I'd say with any synthetic glaze like Amigo (having had good experience using and selling Prima a few years ago), you'd be absolutely fine.

Cheers .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have used FK 1000 over jetseal, however the jetseal was used that once and so near as darn full and i may have to break out the second tin of FK1000P in a few more months...:lol:


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

This thread made me dig out my tin of FK1000p to check it's still good.










Yup  bin lid is now really slick and beads well, in fact I'd forgotten how easy on/off and how slick the finish is.

I think this will be going back on the car before winter, maybe over AF Tripple to see that combo works.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

couldnt possibly compare but I've very recently picked up fk1000p and am certainly impressed with its ease of use and beading. Ive done a few sets of wheels a few cars paint and It doesn't look like im getting through the pot any time soon!


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

not used jetseal put like the fk

pic of my old bora with a couple of coats on it


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Serious Performance said:


> Dunno about the BH but it's a bit easier to use than the 476s or the 915 MDE. Durability will always come down to prep and conditions endured and we all know how well the Colly's last, I *personally* just find 1000P lasts betterererer  (and having sold Colly for many years prior to most in the Uk I've def had good experience with using it).
> 
> 1000P despite being a sealnt isn't actually particularly fussy about what it goes over. I rarely strip back if I seal my GTR and regardless of what I try I generally always end up with either my SP seealant or one of the FK sealants as an LSP on that car. 1000P I tend to just layer up and over whatevers on there and don't see any real drops in durability. I'd say with any synthetic glaze like Amigo (having had good experience using and selling Prima a few years ago), you'd be absolutely fine.
> 
> Cheers .


Thanks. So Amigo doesn't affect durability too much? How long I must wait after Amigo? Hour? Does it work together with Carlack NSC or AF Tough prep/Tripple?


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

I used it with Carlack NSC before last winter, they work very well together, looked very glassy and lasted all winter. I also like AF Tripple so might give it a go over the top of that although that does mean sealant over wax.


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

FK 1000 on my car seems to have done a great job on my white car.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

sm81 said:


> Thanks. So Amigo doesn't affect durability too much? How long I must wait after Amigo? Hour? Does it work together with Carlack NSC or AF Tough prep/Tripple?


Glazes don't really need curing time after removal so I'd say by the time you've been round the car with the Amigo you can start applying the 1000P.

Being a sealant 1000P will work fine with any synthetic glaze or cleanser perfectly well. As said, 1000P isn't majorly fussy as to what it goes over so even if you did use something oily it probably wouldn't make much difference initially but you'll prob see durability drop off alot quicker over time.

Just have a play and see what works for you, theres no set in stone regime with 1000P and being I guess slightly 'older tech' in comparison to these 'layer of extra clearcoat mega-sealants' that need exacting prep and come in teeny tiny bottles, just put a couple of layers on with whatever you've got to go with it, and if you don't like it, strip it back and try it with something else! ... A tin will last you an age so you really don't need to worry if you need or want to strip back once in a while .


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. Ordered some FK1000p. Also may get the Pink Wax too


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

So black hole under fk is fine ?
Can fk be applied headlights + crome plastic like jetseal can ?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah BH should be fine mate FK is not too fussy I think


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like il have to get some fk 1000p after reading this thread, sounds good and has lots of benefits over others


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Nally said:


> So black hole under fk is fine ?
> Can fk be applied headlights + crome plastic like jetseal can ?


Yeah all fine... Just not on any black plastic trim :thumb:


----------



## jj06fst (Mar 30, 2011)

FK defo


----------

